# WARNING - Do not use BJV engineering to refurb wheels



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Well fellas, here's a tale of woe. I'm talking about BJV in Hemel Hempstead, they are registered on here as 'wheel refurbishing'

I know that another chap used them without problem but I think he got lucky. Here's the issues I've had when they refurbed by 2 peice oettinger RZs recently.

1. They used so much paint that the centre caps wouldnt fit back in the wheels. They have refused to do anything about it, they have refused to refund me the cost of the Â£100 i had to spend on Audi polised (burnished) alu caps I had to buy instead. They failed to refurb the centre caps at all, and didnt refub the wheels with reference to their fitting on any event (i didnt realise this at the time as i didnt attempt to fit them back in until later on the same day of collection)

2. My reasonable requests and complaints have been met with extreme rudeness, attempts simply to bullshit me and verbal abuse. Twice now when I've backed them into a corner on the phone by explaining that what they say is nonsense I've been told, and I quote "you're pissing me off now" and the phone has been put down. This abuse has been received from both lindsay and john.

3. They refused to collect and deliver my wheels despite the fact that i live less than 1/2 a mile outside of the collection area. When I collected the wheels last friday, I left their premesis with my car absolutely covered in millions of particles of paint/powdercoat. When I tols lindsay about this, all I got was "well what do you expect" !!! I pointed out there was no warning of this possibility or any signs or anything of the sort. I do not expect my car to be covered in crud and what's more I dont expect to be essentially told its my fault. I had to spend all of sunday wash/clay bar/wash/re-finish. Not even an apology.

4. The finish on the wheels is poor. There are imperfections in prep inder the paint, pit maks in places here and there, and 'dig' marks in the paint inside the wheels where thay have used some sort of toll ot pick up the wheels when wet.

5. Their idea of customer service is a joke.

I'm not a happy bunny :evil:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Cheers for the headsup. Got to be so carefull with that sort of thing - lot od dodgy companies out there.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

When you state 'They are registered on here as Wheel Refurbishing' do you mean that they are paying advertisers?

If so, maybe send a pm to Jae with your complaint.

Otherwise, this thread should be enough to warn others.

Sorry to hear about the service though! :?


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

thats really bad.....

Whats the next step then? did you pay by credit card? perhaps speak to the bank and try to cancel the transaction?

Atleast they wont be getting much business in the neer future!

keep us updated!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

No they are not advertisers on the forum but they have replied to a thread or two under that name.

The first Â£180 was paid by cheque from Audi so not much I can do about that, the last Â£110 I paid in cash. Indeed, the invoice was for a final payment of Â£106, but Andrew at BJV decided that was incorrect on collection and charged Â£110. I didnt argue, it was only Â£4, wish i had now :lol:


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

I cant believe all that.

They actually told you they were getting pissed off??

It bugs me, because I dont understand how business's can risk talking to an unhappy customer like that.

Either they have no customer skills at all, so they shouldn't be in business, or they have so much business they dont care.

Either way its disgusting, Im sorry to hear that review and hope you get it sorted :?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Cam

sorry to hear about your bad experience.

I would give the Consumer Direct helpline a call on 08454 04 05 06 to see where you stand legally.

good luck !


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks fellas, and thanks for that # Was. I'm also gonna speak to trading Standards FWIW (not much I suspect!). Ultimately I could issue proceedings in the small clains court for my Â£100, and alsthugh that would be easy for me (being a solicitor) it seems a lot of bother and would rather some sort of alternative resolution.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Really sorry to hear of your troubles Cam and hope you can get things sorted to your satisfaction.

Keep meaning to ask where you are based - near Hemel?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm in NW london.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That is awful the way you have been treated :x . Sorry to hear about your bad experience and really hope you get to the bottom of this!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

We always use Pristine for split rims, they are superb see here http://www.pristinealloywheels.co.uk/


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Cam

I think Trading Standards are now called Consumer Direct, I have found them to be very friendly & helpfull. Worth a call just to see where you stand.

was.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

CamV6 said:


> I'm in NW london.


Have you seen the Bucks meet in events? Not a million miles from you and you do sound like you could do with an evening out :wink: 

(Sorry, shouldn't really be using your misfortune to plug my event :roll:  )


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

CamV6 said:


> I'm in NW london.


Ahh mate sorry to hear about that, i use a company called EuroTyre in Wembley i have the same rims as you but painted black, it was EuroTyre who did that actually.

They even told me that you have to acid dip the wheels so the paint doesnt get too thick. And they know all about split rims. If i had know you needed someone i would have told you to go there.

companies like this are mad when they treat customers like that! if they dont want to look after customers...heres an idea DONT DO BUSINESS! :x

hope it all sorts out


----------



## Rob-M100 (Sep 22, 2006)

Gob smacked, these people don't deserve to be in business and if they carry on like that I don't think they will be doing it for much longer.

Hope you get it sorted to your satisfaction.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Did you say that you went through Audi?????

Complain like hell to them, surely they can sort it out, esp if they put lots of business there way???

Sorry to hear of your bad news.

I think you do have reights, will prob fall under bodywork etc. Have you looked under the veihcle builders and repairers association. They are the gouverning body for body shops etc. They may be able to help.

Basically this is the same as having a dodgy paintjob on your door, bonnet etc.........

Thanks and Goodluck


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Hope the spats are now fitted and looking cool. As for the wheel company screwing up your rims, I would use the small claims for the case as they are taking money from Audi as well as yourself. I think the nasty comments shouted down the phone at you were uncalled for too.
Regards Phill.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

CamV6 said:


> ... Ultimately I could issue proceedings in the small clains court for my Â£100, and alsthugh that would be easy for me (being a solicitor) ...


Well I'd get them jumping with a nice headed letter threatening county court action. It usually works - espescially when they realise they're dealing with an angry and determined solicitor :wink:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Well folks, I'm overwhelmed by all your kind support and words of encouragement.

In all honesty, the final finish isnt too bad, I'm just really upset at the disgraceful abuse and treatment I've received and the fact that I had to spend Â£100 to rectify their error.

I dont even beleive they split the rims to do the work as I have found diamond cut shavings between the 2 rim pieces.

I think the words of andrew of BJV in response to my concern at the slight unevenness under the finish of one spoke says it all about the quality of their work and their attitude

_"Well, they are refurbished wheels, they aint gonna be perfect are they?"_

No, obviously not, when your company does them. Idiot.

How the heck they've managed to allegedly be in business for 15 years is a total mystery to me.

Phil, yes the spats are fitted and they look the business. Indeed I was going to take some pics for you on sunday but.........

Part of my problem is that I didnt go through Audi at all. My local dealer agreed to pay for the cost of two wheels as they'd kerbed one and done some damage to the tyre protector on my brand new Goodyear F1s. Because I didnt demand a new tyre, they agreed to pay for two wheels even though they only damaged one (bearing in mind they all needed doing anyway, this was good for me) and they wrote be out a cheque payable to BJV.

I just dont know if its worth all the bother TBH. It would be a very small 'small claim' and almost more trouble than its worth. I'll consider my position over the weekend as I'm out of the office tomorrow.

There's a part of me that feels its just more sensible to learn the lesson (and pass it onto all on here, and the ukmkiv (golf) forum and boxa.net and audi-sport.net - when I can get time to post up on the the three) 'wipe my mouth' so to speak and walk away.

Also the audi centre caps do look good, and pretty much a perfect match.

Its really left a sour taste in the mouth and its stopping me enjoying the car and wheels, and I want that feeling to stop and to forget about the whole sorry tale.

I got a great deal on these wheels having got them with tyres for Â£450, so on the whole I have a lot to be happy about. Life's a bit too short for that rubbish.

Was - I spoke to consumer direct, thank you.

I would have put a fair bit of business thier way too via recommendations on here, instead I'm reporting a nasty experience. Shame really, but clearly they simply couldnt care less. One can only assume they wont care about the loss of potential business that comes from bad 'word of mouth'. I did indeed put someone with else from here their way with the same wheels and told them and they confirmed his enqiry to me, but did andrew even say 'thanks'? No, of course not. That person is now aware of my experience.

I really feel for the guy whose Merc SL500 was on a 4 point jack with all 4 wheels off. His car was just behind mine and it must have got really covered (I was only there 20 mins or so). I just wish I'd got his numberplate so I could try and contact him to find out.

I must say, all your support has made me feel much better, and I thanks everyone once again. Please keep the comments coming so that we can keep this thread at the forefront as long as possible.

TTej, what is the tel # for eurotyres in wembley so I can take my RS4s there to be refurbished ? - ooh and BTW BJV, thats another 4 wheels not coming your way. Where abouts are you TTej?

jbell - I did speak to pristine - I wish I'd chosen them.

Lots of brotherly love to you all (you too Dotti ), Cam


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi.

In your shoes, there is now way that I would let them get away with it.

Persue recovering your money, demand that the do the dodgy wheel again, or pay for somebody else to do it!

If you let them get away with this, they will ljust do it again, who will probably feel the same as you do, but not do anything about it!

These are cowboys, make them pay!!!!!


----------



## Running Monkey (Oct 7, 2006)

Blinkin' heck, I am SO glad to read this thread - I was meant to be working in the North London area for a couple of weeks and was considering getting these obvious clowns to do a couple of my wheels while I was down there!!!

Phew! Thanks for the tip, I'll try elsewhere.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Running Monkey said:


> Blinkin' heck, I am SO glad to read this thread - I was meant to be working in the North London area for a couple of weeks and was considering getting these obvious clowns to do a couple of my wheels while I was down there!!!
> 
> Phew! Thanks for the tip, I'll try elsewhere.


One example of why it pays to keep customers happy :wink:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

scott-tt225 said:


> Hi.
> 
> In your shoes, there is now way that I would let them get away with it.
> 
> ...


I dont disagree Scott, but I ask myself do I need all the stress and heartache for Â£100?. I dont see them changing their ways in any event. Also, as much of a hard-man as I am :lol: I just dont have much time to be Edward Woodwood/The Equaliser either.

I am very happy to give would be victims the heads up though. Glad to be of assistance Running Monkey.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

CamV6 said:


> scott-tt225 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


There's not much stress and heartache in one solicitors letter - especially if you can write it yourself! :lol: That's probably all it will take - you won't be going to court over it as they will cave in (unless they are reading this - and even then they will be stupid to risk it) - and look at it this way; if they back down with your one letter, it will have much more direct effect on their behaviour than the one person (so far declared) not employing their services from reading this thread.


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Blimey - Sorry to hear about all your trouble! I have had 10 wheels from various cars sorted by BJV and had no problems. In fact they were a lot better than Wicked Wheels which is why I was one of the TTOC members who recomended them on this forum. Let us know how you get on.
Boggie


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

CamV6 said:


> TTej, what is the tel # for eurotyres in wembley so I can take my RS4s there to be refurbished ? - ooh and BTW BJV, thats another 4 wheels not coming your way. Where abouts are you TTej?


Hey mate im from Kingston but i have an office in Greenford and am usually around north and west london.

Eurotyre is in wembley right next to the stadium, they are next to 911 Bodyshop and opp Jas racing, so have lots of experience with high value cars as most of the work they do is Porsche.

Speak to a guy called Jess, hes a great guy 0208 902 1230. I only send my wheels to him and he has done Kams wheels aswell.

One thing is for sure is they do split the rims









they were the guys who did my wheels in black. 









and they are not affraid to do custom jobs.

hope you get it sorted and if your around this area give me a shout.


----------



## mick996r (Dec 30, 2005)

Sorry Cam for your hassle. BJV refurbed a set of RS4's on my previous TTC and were very good. They came out of their area to pick them up in Bedford (work), one week later they returned them and I was well impressed. I did pay cash which may have had some bearing.
Once again Cam my commiserations.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I just dont know why they were difficult with me from the start. Every enq i made was dealt with like i was just being a nuisance to them, and they didnt even want to commit to doing them at all saying they wanted to see the wheels first incase my oettinger RZs were 3 peice wheels!!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Cam... cant believe it... what an awful report of misconduct and abuse! A friend of mine swears by them, he wouldnt go anywhere else with his 2 piece Azevs, they did the most fantastic job, although they did need to respray his center caps as the paint was too thick as with you! but there was no fuss made, they just did it and gave them back to him...

I think by putting this post up (as with other forums too) you have cost them more than that Â£100 in business as theres no way anyone in their right mind would deal with them after you were spoken to like that...


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Sorry adam, I didnt see your reply until just now. Thanks for your support, as with everyone else.

I would understand if I'd been rude or tiTTy with them, but honestly, I was calm and respectful, and still got treated like crud.

Hopefully as many people as poss will see this and steer well clear


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear your woes, hope you get it sorted soon.


----------

